# Beekeeping Apprentice



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

My 16 year old Son joined the NWA Beekeepers association... He gets a very experienced Mentor who has a 250 hive operation to learn from.... & They gave him an apprenticeship, which came with about everything to get started including a NUC....He's pretty pumped up about having his own hives...

Here's a few pics of when he brought his NUC home and moved them into the permanent hive.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

FANTASTIC!!!

Glad to hear about opportunities like that.

More power to him.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

He has been very lucky in my opinion. Twice he's gone over to his mentors farm to work on the bee yard chores. 

One day they split several hives. I figure this is great training for him


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

All the best for all on this trail. Fun pictures. Good luck to him.


----------

